# where can i buy base rock?



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

the title says it  I live near 401 and 404 in Toronto. Anyone know where I can buy cheap base rocks?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

run search for live rock on kijji or register to the AP http://www.aquariumpros.ca

check middle of the page for marco rock
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Daney90 said:


> the title says it  I live near 401 and 404 in Toronto. Anyone know where I can buy cheap base rocks?


Cheap used rock = full of phosphates from a failed system.

Now, thats not always the case, but most times. You also have no way of knowing if they used meds (copper) which might lead to dead animals later.

2 choices, either buy new (dry marco rock is cheaper, and good for a base) and no worries. Or, buy used, soak it in RO water for weeks until the TDS reaches zero. That way you know the rock is clean. At this point the rock is dead... So you have wet, dead rock... Opposed to dry dead rock...

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

i found a guy on AP or kijiji. It was $1/lb dry rock. I think he had 150lbs of it


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

I went to SEA U MARINE and their base rock is $3.69 and $3.99 per lbs and plus tax would be way to expensive so I'm thinking of just getting a Largo rocks at http://www.marcorocks.com/ cause its cheaper


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Daney90 said:


> I went to SEA U MARINE and their base rock is $3.69 and $3.99 per lbs and plus tax would be way to expensive so I'm thinking of just getting a Largo rocks at http://www.marcorocks.com/ cause its cheaper


Get a shipping quote, and figure out what the taxes, and duties will be. Then you can decide which is cheaper.

There is a huge advantage to picking out the shapes of the rock in person.

You could also figure out how many pounds you need, and see if Ken or Chris would cut you a deal. If you ask how much, they will read you the sign. Ask how much for X pounds will sometimes get you a better price.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris maybe...

but Ken won't even budge a single dime


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, not my experience. He held a sale price over till Tuesday for me once as I was heading out of town. Picked up the stuff on my way back. No problem. Also bought my base rocks there for good price.

Also, getting discounts on dry goods is harder than it is for live goods! So, buy the dry, and get the discount on live stuff after!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

